# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Scary DQ compilation video

## stug

Spot the guy with brown pants part way through.

----------


## Rushy

Fuck me!  Scary alright.

----------


## 199p

That was a good list of what not to do

----------


## jim160

How some of them managed to not shoot themselves or someone else is beyond me. 
What about the guy sorting the targets whilst the shooter was firing. Imagine what he thought when he saw a person in the shooting area.

----------


## Kscott

Scary indeed but that is 100% RO error. The downside to club matches when people 'have a go' at RO'ing.

On the plus side, many of the DQ's in the video seem to be newbies in IDPA. Hence why pistol training in NZ takes a a bit more time than many people like.

----------


## P38

> Fuck me!  Scary alright.


What @Rushy said!  :Wtfsmilie: 


Although I got DQed not long ago for sweeping the gun across my free hand while opening a window.  :Sad: 




Cheers
Pete

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Shorely that one thst theres a guy down range is partly if not mostly the ro's fult as a safe shooter you should check fireing zone but at the same time its the ro's job to keep the range safe mind you i have been on the rane twice where seize fire has been called by a shooter on the range and not the ro once when a dog got out of a car and went down range and the ro didn't see and the other where someone new steped forward of the fireing line to get something he dropped idot!!!

----------


## Kscott

It's the RO's job to ensure the range is clear before calling the shooter to the line and calling the range in use. A simple process of walking back from the end of the range to the beginning every time is a good simple habit. But it's team work of all shooters to ensure safety is number 1. Biggest newbie mistake I see is people rushing forward to patch a target that wasn't patched, after the RO has called "load and make ready". Folks trying to help but not really engaging brain.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

> Shorely that one thst theres a guy down range is partly if not mostly the ro's fult as a safe shooter you should check fireing zone…


i'd say that was *totally* the RO's fault. that COF looked long and busy — maybe the RO got tired of schlepping up and down it to check it was clear, maybe it looked clear from the starting line, maybe "Range in use" was shouted very loudly — but it's no excuse for almost getting someone shot.

----------


## kimjon

Wow!

----------


## johnd

Yeah but think how much time it saves to have someone already patching and scoring.

----------


## Ranger 888

This is the problem I have with organised pistol shooting in NZ- asking shooters with little "experience" with pistols (as in Tyros) to operate them safely while in "speed" matches, is irresponsible, while slow firing "plinking" at targets is not encouraged.

----------


## R93

> This is the problem I have with organised pistol shooting in NZ- asking shooters with little "experience" with pistols (as in Tyros) to operate them safely while in "speed" matches, is irresponsible, while slow firing "plinking" at targets is not encouraged.


???

We are the only country that I know of that has a holster course. 

If what is taught on that course is followed, 99% of those DQ examples would never happen.







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

> This is the problem I have with organised pistol shooting in NZ- asking shooters with little "experience" with pistols (as in Tyros) to operate them safely while in "speed" matches, is irresponsible, while slow firing "plinking" at targets is not encouraged.


Umm, my personal experience is the exact opposite. New shooters are encouraged repeatedly by fellow shooters, and sometimes told by the RO, to shoot slow and accurate 1st. They also learn the value of being safe when they get DQ'd. Catch 22, if they don't learn how to shoot safe, how do they shoot safe.

Which club were you experiencing this ?

----------


## stug

Yep at CHCH pistol club Tyro shooters are not allowed to run, must walk between targets, not allowed to shoot while moving. Tyro shooters are only allowed to move sideways and forwards on the range, cannot shoot a course of fire moving back up the range. Although this last bit is relatively recent, I think.

----------


## Beavis

We should all just shoot ISSF and be happy.

----------


## johnd

When did moving away from the targets become in vogue for Courses of fire? 
(I Refer to Stugs comment regarding up range / down range )
That must be a nightmare, tripping over objects and backing in to range officers ?
From the video I see that multi gun shoots include multiple weapons within a course of fire, is that followed here? God I hope not.

----------


## Ozzy

> When did moving away from the targets become in vogue for Courses of fire? 
> (I Refer to Stugs comment regarding up range / down range )
> That must be a nightmare, tripping over objects and backing in to range officers ?
> From the video I see that multi gun shoots include multiple weapons within a course of fire, is that followed here? God I hope not.


Just one of the challenges involved in IPSC, look where you are going and you shouldn't have any issue with tripping on things or running into the RO.

With regards to Multi gun, yes we have that here, a new rule set has just been released along with training courses for ROs.  I don't see why having 2 or 3 firearms on the range is an issue, it's not like they will jump up and cause trouble on their own.

Lastly, I don't know about you, but I take firearms to the range, not Weapons as you put it.

----------


## systolic

> When did moving away from the targets become in vogue for Courses of fire? 
> (I Refer to Stugs comment regarding up range / down range )
> That must be a nightmare, tripping over objects and backing in to range officers ?
> From the video I see that multi gun shoots include multiple weapons within a course of fire, is that followed here? God I hope not.


There should be no objects to trip over when moving backwards, other than the shooters own two feet and if you have a competent range officer (rather than just a timer holder) then they will know to keep the hell out of the way of the shooters.

It's the range officer's responsibility to keep out of the way. Not the shooter to look out for the range officer.

----------


## johnd

Well just going from the video, i see guys throwing loaded firearms onto tables and there they spin and face the spectators, shouldnt the object be to remain in control of the firearm.
In other events on the video I see people chucking loaded firearms into bins, I just hoped that here we would be a bit more carefull. But it sounds like you guys are ok with this?
Dont get me wrong I'm not trying to do a wind up just interested to see what has changed.
I really dont get the need to require a shooter to move backwards, unless you have limited range space and then thats down to poor course design.
As for the R/O having to "keep out of the way" I dont really think things like this would hold up in a coroners report.

----------


## Towely

Either go to a range that shoots multigun 3 gun or IPSC and see how it works for your self or go play chess or some shit. I can't be bothered trying to explain it over the internet.

----------


## johnd

> Either go to a range that shoots multigun 3 gun or IPSC and see how it works for your self or go play chess or some shit. I can't be bothered trying to explain it over the internet.


Geeze mate thats a bit heavy handed isnt it? I'm making genuine questions here and you just want to belittle me, If you've had a hard day go lie down dont put it on me!

----------


## Towely

I'm not a people person, just very blunt. Don't take offence. Some things have to be experienced. Go find a range that caters for these types of shooting sports and get amongst it. There are stringent rules to these games we play THAT MUST BE FOLLOWED FOR SAFETY REASONS!!! If they don't get followed you end up with a video called "scary dq compilation video" or some crap on YouTube. I'm sure if one was to search for "scary freestyle motor x back flips gone wrong" you would find similar sorts of stuff.

----------


## MrDrifter

If the shooter moves backwards faster than the RO, the RO calls stop and the shooter gets a reshoot without penalty. The RO should be better prepared next time around. If the course design involves moving backwards as a normal range of movement, a competent RO would know what is going on. 

There is nothing inherently bad with moving backwards and should be practiced along with other gun handling if you are performing/competing in any practical shooting.

tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> We should all just shoot ISSF and be happy.


F off. 

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## petronious_arbiter

> We should all just shoot ISSF and be happy.





> F off.


fight! fight!

----------


## systolic

> Well just going from the video, i see guys throwing loaded firearms onto tables and there they spin and face the spectators, shouldnt the object be to remain in control of the firearm.
> In other events on the video I see people chucking loaded firearms into bins, I just hoped that here we would be a bit more carefull. But it sounds like you guys are ok with this?


The title of the thread is 'Scary DQ compilation'.

That means all the bad things they are doing in the video resulted in the shooter being disqualified (DQ'd).

It is not typical of what happens on most ranges in New Zealand, although there some scary things that do happen on occasion. To some people more often than others.

----------


## johnd

Reading back over this i can see where things have been misunderstood.
When I mentioned when did things change, I kinda thought it would be picked up that I know they have changed, as previously using more than one firearm in a course of fire wasnt  encouraged.
I have been involved in IPSC so I am not uneducated regarding  the sport and its rules. Maybe I should of pointed this out so as to not appear as a novice / newcomer to the sport. ( but I didnt think I needed to show any credentials )
My comment refering to Stugs mention of tyro shooters moving backwards I took to mean engaging targets, this is another area that must have changed.  

Would someone be kind enough to tell me how a modern *3 gun stage* is managed, as i am interested to know the practicalities of this. (How is the first and second firearm treated as the shooter moves on to the next, and then how are they cleared ? ) 
 It was always something that competitors wanted, but we never came up with effective across the board policy to entertain the notion, Going from the video I would be against anyone handling loaded firearms in the manners used therein ( throwing gun into padded barrel) ( and yeah I get it that they were DQ'ed )
Like I said initially I am not doing a wind up.

----------


## Ozzy

3 Gun is still run the same way it always has been, with only one gun per stage.  The new rule set is Multi Gun which is the American 3 gun nation rules adapted for NZ.  All the info is on the PNZ 3gun/multigun page, 3 gun

As far as I have followed it, firearms are dumped in barrels or on tables with either safety applied or fully unloaded, and if not left in the correct condition it's a DQ.  Although that said I haven't had a proper read of the new rules since they were updated recently.

----------


## johnd

Thanks for that, and the link. Good to see that PNZ put in some of the history.

----------


## Young-Kiwi

> That means all the bad things they are doing in the video resulted in the shooter being disqualified (DQ'd).


All except the guy with the shotgun at 1:09.
Certainly an unintentional discharge (AD if you prefer) But wouldn't be a DQ.

----------

